# Fragen zu LN2-Dewar



## Rotu (27. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich ein paar Fragen zu LN2-Dewars und deren Transport:

1. Was braucht man für ein Dewar um LN2 legal im Auto zu Transportieren? Extra ein vom TÜV geprüftes? Was gibt es überhaupt alles für Regeln um den Stickstoff im Auto zu Transportieren?

2. Wenn man ein geprüftes Dewar hat, muss das dann alle xx Monate wieder zur Prüfung, oder gilt diese für immer?

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2011)

Hi,

1. Du brauchst einen Dewar mit gültigem Typenschild der zum transport geeignet ist. Das Typenschild wird normalerweise vom Hersteller bei der Produktion angebracht (max. zulässiger Inhalt, Drücke, Gewicht usw.). Wichtig ist hierbei, dass der Behälter auch zum Transport und nicht nur zur Lagerung geeignet ist. Ich habe eine Art Datenblatt zu meinem Dewar dazubekommen welches dies nochmals bescheinigt. Ob das jetzt wichtig ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. 
Die meisten Behälter sollten beim Transport nicht unter Druck stehen - kommt aber auf den jeweiligen Behälter an. Ansonsten solltest du sicherstellen, dass der Dewar gut gesichert ist, sodass während der Fahrt nichts passieren kann. 
Hier findest du noch weitere Regeln/Tips: http://www.linde-gas.at/datenblaetter/stickstoff_tiefgekuehlt_fluessig_8348.pdf

2. Das gilt auf jeden Fall für gewerbliche Anwender. Mir ist aber nicht bekannt, ob dies bei Privatpersonen auch der Fall ist. Meine Behälter sind so gesehen ungeprüft. Bisher hat sich aber keiner beschwerd 

Ich kann dir allerdings nicht garantieren, dass das alle Bestimmungen sind... Dazu müsstest du mal bei einem LN2 Lieferanten anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## Rotu (27. September 2011)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort

Woran erkennt man denn am besten ob ein Dewar für den Transport geeignet ist?
Bei diesen 3 z.B.:   
Taylor Wharton LN Storage Dewar Model 5LD w/ cap, used | eBay
Union Carbide LD31 LN2 Dewar for Germanium Detector | eBay
Thermolyne Thermo-flask glass LN2 Dewar dewars | eBay

Oder muss man da den Verkäufer/Händler fragen?


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2011)

Sollte normalerweise in der Beschreibung stehen. Ansonsten beim Verkäufer nachfragen.

Der Union Carbide sieht z.B. aus wie einer.


----------



## Vaykir (27. September 2011)

also für son bissle blech kosten die ganz schon teuer


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (27. September 2011)

Du darfst nicht das ganze Vakuum vergessen


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2011)

Ja da zahlst eine Menge für "nichts"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> ...
> Hier findest du noch weitere Regeln/Tips: http://www.linde-gas.at/datenblaetter/stickstoff_tiefgekuehlt_fluessig_8348.pdf



"Der Fahrer muss die möglichen Gefahren der Ladung kennen und er muss
wissen, was bei einem Unfall oder Notfall zu tun ist. Ausreichende Lüftung
sicherstellen. Möglichst nicht in Fahrzeugen transportieren, deren
Laderaum nicht von der Fahrerkabine getrennt ist."

Das sollte eigentlich alles zum Thema "dürfen Leute, die in einem Forum danach fragen, LN2 in einem PKW transportieren?" 

Ansonsten fördert googlen nach "flüssigstickstoff gefahrgut" in 0, z.B. folgendes zu Tage:
Richtlinie fr den Transport von tiefkalt verflssigtem Stickstoff auf der Strae


----------



## der8auer (28. September 2011)

Danke, da habe ich auch noch was dazugelernt. Also ist die Prüfung pflicht. Werde ich mir aber trotzdem sparen, da es sich preislich absolut nicht lohnt. Ich hatte vor etwa 2 Jahren mal beim TÜV nachgefragt und die Prüfung hätte etwa 100€ gekostet. Wenn ich das jedes Jahr machen muss kann ich mir den Behälter auch gleich ausleihen...


----------

